# Replacing roadster top



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey all. I recently had the glass shatter on my TT and need to replace the top. I'm curious if anyone has experience with doing that. I'm wondering if replacing the whole top mechanism with a used one would be easier than buying a brand new canvas and putting that in. Best price I got for a replacement top was 1400. Any and all info will be appreciated.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

rabbitGTDguy recently replaced his top with new canvas. page him for info/tips.

cheers.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks man. Will do.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone else have experience replacing a roadster top.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im actually curious too. i acquired one a couple months ago in mint condition and its just been sitting in my boys basement. its the canvas attached to the frame. we tried to install it one morning but my friends said NO WAY. they couldnt even begin to understand how to take the old one out. im probably gonna have a shop do mine. the bad part is, the collision shop down the street from me told me they wont do it cause theyre a pain in the ass :thumbdown:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea best quote I got was 1400 for a new top installed. N I can't afford that. Unless my damn mk3 1.8t sells finally. I'm mechanically inclined n prefer to do what I can. I've been searching n there is literally nothing I've found as far as a DIY or anything.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You guys can find joe (rabbitgtdguy) over on QW too.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I already got ahold of him n got sum pointers n pics. Helpful guy.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

noone here has done a roadster top and documented the process?:banghead: I cant believe that noones done a DIY yet. I thought being so many ppl have the glass fall out that it woulda been done and be stickied here. Only one guy on here so far with a couple pics who can give me pointers if I need. Im def going to try to do it myself. It doesnt LOOK:sly: that complicated but when your dealing with a new $600 top with fragile glass and dont have a garage to work in you wana make sure the project goes smoothly.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well can you take the glass off the new top and then go to an shop and have them sow they new glass on.. I guess most of us just use insurance to get it fixed.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

If you follow what I said, it isn't that hard. Finding a DIY on it is going to be next to impossible. There are VERY few that have done it. With the time that goes into something like this, its not something I "did" a DIY on just for the fact that so few do it. 

Honestly, if you are mechanically inclined, have a good idea of how the top works and a photographic (or use the camera in disassembly) memory of how the top fits, where the adhesive points are, etc...it isn't that bad. 

Though, if you question yourself and feel that you really do need a step by step...I would leave it to a pro. I have no fear of doing one for myself again. It came out great and I got a better "top" to boot. Best of both worlds...plus the seats in what I saved vs. a pro. 

The fact that the TT is a one piece unit along with the fact that there is no padding and/or headliner makes it all the more pretty straight forward. 

Like I said...can try to shed light where I can with your questions... 

Joe


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks again joe. I'll def get ahold of you if I have any questions. Audiguy my glass broke. I need a whole new top. I'm debating taking detailed pics and doing my own write up. Possibly. Hehe


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

aTTenzione said:


> im actually curious too. i acquired one a couple months ago in mint condition and its just been sitting in my boys basement. its the canvas attached to the frame. we tried to install it one morning but my friends said NO WAY. they couldnt even begin to understand how to take the old one out. im probably gonna have a shop do mine. the bad part is, the collision shop down the street from me told me they wont do it cause theyre a pain in the ass :thumbdown:


 If you have a Bentley manual, it actually covers the removal/installation of the whole roof mechanism fairly well. I followed it when I parted my last roadster, and I was pleasantly surprised how easily it all came out.

Definitely need two people to maneuver it around, as it is bulky, but it wasn't that bad. Somewhere around 10 fasteners holding the thing to the chassis. Mine went down to a fellow in NJ as a sub-assembly so he could replace his roof/glass issue.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice. Il need to grab a Bentley. I still have the one from my first mk2 16v gli.lol I didn't even think about that.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Best sealant I have ever found to reseal the rear window to the canvas top 

3M 8008:beer: 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TRM-8008/


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Glass broke man. Nothing there to reglue. Lol


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Bentley does cover the top cram removal, etc...but does not cover the top fabric itself. I do highly recommend doing it without removing the top frame from the car! Only the lower most rear bow/frame need be removed...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Steve-o, if you do this there will be a lot of grateful people out there... 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

That was my outlook. I've never done a DIY post and thought if I tackle this myself I'm def doing one for this. It would be my first real contribution to vortex. Lol. Other than selling parts n cars.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I filed a claim on my insurance and the adjuster said they wont cover the top due to the glass issues the TTs are known to have. WTF:banghead: so even though the glass broke as I put the top down and I had no separation issues that caused this to happen Im screwed. Worst part is I had to leave work early to meet this guy only to have him look at the top for a sec. and tell me that. Im def thinking bout leaving progressive.:thumbdown:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Well I filed a claim on my insurance and the adjuster said they wont cover the top due to the glass issues the TTs are known to have. WTF:banghead: so even though the glass broke as I put the top down and I had no separation issues that caused this to happen Im screwed. Worst part is I had to leave work early to meet this guy only to have him look at the top for a sec. and tell me that. Im def thinking bout leaving progressive.:thumbdown:


That is BS!!!! No separation issues and they don't cover it?
That's stoopid.

Can you take it to a different level?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

yep I said the same. I made it clear the window was sealed perfectly. Then to find they couldnt just tell me that over the phone I had to leave work early just to spend a min with the guy. Im fkn pissed! 

I dont know what you mean by a diff level. Do you mean get diff coverage for the future? My plan is to call n complain about the service and inform them il be dropping my coverage.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd definitely threaten with leaving, yes.

what I meant with different level was talking to the adjuster's boss or his supervisor or something. It doesn't have to stop with one guy saying "we dont pay for that", right?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Tried insurance when I had the issue as well...no love for same reason. 


It all worked out well. New top and tight as a drum....def. worth the investment. The fact I did it on my own just sweetened the deal (and allowed me to buy seats  ) 

Joe


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Hehe. Yea I'm more pissed I had to leave work just to spend less than a min with the guy. What a waste of time. Def goin to get a top from autotopsdirect (or something like that) and il be tackling the job myself. They had the best price at around 580 shipped and it's supposedly a better quality canvas than oem and has the standard 5 yr warranty. Can't justify spending hundreds more for the install than the top costs itself.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

My glass window just came unglued and I'm considering the same option for $550 or so...A local shop quoted me $600 to install it, no way Jose...I'll do it myself.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea the place I mentioned seems to be the best I've found. Guaranteed fit and better quality fabric than oem. And they say that when you buy the top they will include pdf directions for install. Hopefully they are half decent directions. Lol. I'm mostly worried since it might take me a few days to install(and the beer il be drinking during)that il forget some mundane detail. Il just have to take pics during the whole process to remind me.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Yea the place I mentioned seems to be the best I've found. Guaranteed fit and better quality fabric than oem. And they say that when you buy the top they will include pdf directions for install. Hopefully they are half decent directions. Lol. I'm mostly worried since it might take me a few days to install(and the beer il be drinking during)that il forget some mundane detail. Il just have to take pics during the whole process to remind me.


Just be careful with "such" places and the eBay tops as well. Many of them and it really depends on the model, company, etc. use a very similar fabric but are subpar in the actual design and function of the top. Some of those cheaper ones have simple heat rolled/glued rain gutters along the windows, lack pre existing marking holes to use to mount top (otherwise...you have to punch them yourself) and plastic reinforcement/binding to pull fabric in tight areas (like window fr!ame area) that keep fabric taunt (and rivet in place) that tops "lacking"....you would have to see in from the old one. 

Have even seen some with plastic windows and just "glue in" glass again.

My Robbins one is made out of the upgraded OEM fabric, has all the fixings and the rear window is not only glued, but stitched in as well. Defroster glass is functional...

Can't stress this enough to do some investigating before you buy...some of the tops out there are very "get what you pay for" and can complicate you job or make you end up with a much lesser quality end product. 


My Robbins was a bit more than 700 (and some change) but was worth every penny in the quality and end product/finish. Especially if you are doing it yourself...you are saving the labor....make sure you start with something good!


Joe


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips RabbitGTD!

If you have any install tips, I'd appreciate it if you could pm those? 

TIA!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea autotopsdirect has pics detailing the top has all oem style mount points and whatnot. It's def no cheap eBay junk. Especially with a 5 yr warranty. 

Rabbit: did you start by removing the back or front of the top?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*steve-o*, I just removed the old top. All in all about 6 hrs being extra careful.

Now I need to install the old one. Still need to buy some adhesive and rivets.

I started from the front where the windshield frame attaches to top...you can follow the directions (which are not very good) from autotopsdirect...

*RabbitGTD: *which adhesive did you use? those double-sided strip from factory are awesome but I haven't seen them anywhere.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Yea autotopsdirect has pics detailing the top has all oem style mount points and whatnot. It's def no cheap eBay junk. Especially with a 5 yr warranty.
> 
> Rabbit: did you start by removing the back or front of the top?


Front to back....


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Converted2VW said:


> *steve-o*, I just removed the old top. All in all about 6 hrs being extra careful.
> 
> Now I need to install the old one. Still need to buy some adhesive and rivets.
> 
> ...


used the Heavy Duty 3M adhesive...worked like a charm. Sprayed in a dish and brushed on (don't spray it on the top or you will have a mess in a very short amount of time.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! I assume that is for all Metal to Top gluing needs...
What about fabric to fabric? same stuff?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Converted2VW said:


> Thanks! I assume that is for all Metal to Top gluing needs...
> What about fabric to fabric? same stuff?


Same stuff...use very lightly on the fabric-fabric...it will saturate easily. Works just like OEM though.

Joe


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks RGTD, Will start later today before going on vacation for a week.

Want to to do as much as I can before I forget all the details LOL


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

So what for rivets did you need and how many. Just got a deposit on my motor and plan to get everything together to make this go as smoothly as I can. Is there anything more than rivets n 3m adhesive that il need to buy?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Thanks RGTD, Will start later today before going on vacation for a week.
> 
> Want to to do as much as I can before I forget all the details LOL


Wanna give us an update on your progress when you get back?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry Steve. With all the preparation required to go on vacation I didn't have a chance to start on it...I'm worried I'll forget stuff LOL.

Will try and put a couple of hours in today...

I think rivets and adhesive is all you need.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Yea best quote I got was 1400 for a new top installed. N I can't afford that. Unless my damn mk3 1.8t sells finally. I'm mechanically inclined n prefer to do what I can. I've been searching n there is literally nothing I've found as far as a DIY or anything.


$1400 is actaully a dam good price
here in NY i was quoted 2500-3k

may have to drive over to you and get it done there, do you have there info??

but till then i have my OEM hardtop attachment


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Almost done with the replacement, took a bunch of pics so may try to do diy for this....i ran into a technical prob though. 

Rabbitgtdguy, you have a pm, hope u can help!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

damn...dude.. we could got together on this! my window just started to fall out and I was looking to get another top too. 
the $1800 - $2100 price tag for a shop to do it was just too much for me. 

I eneded up just glueing my window back in...have yet to see if it's water tight. 

but i'd def like to see your pics cause i most likely be replacing the top


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm Done! 

Last night finally finished replacing the top... 
all in all, I'd say it was a good solid 14 hours of work. 

I did it over a couple of weeks though. 
I will try to put a diy together within a week or two but there is so much to write! 

Definitely doable, just be patient.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Post sum pics when you can.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

i finally got mine put on. and youre all gonna hate me for what i paid. my old top was crappy, faded, and the window seals were going. i LUCKILY came across someone parting out a roadster and asked about the top. well it was a MINT CONDITION one less then a year old. he also happened to be taking a road trip up north and was passing thru jersey. we met up and i bought the entire thing on the frame for $400 :thumbup: :heart:  . it sat in my friends basement for a few months. i figured id put it on wen i really needed it. well the time came a couple weeks ago wen i realllllly needed it. a heatwave caused my back window seals to completely go to $h!t. it was literally hanging by a thread. i dropped my car off to HODI in englishtown nj (best vw/audi mechanic on the east coast). it took a week to do it cause hes constantly busy and his shop is literally littered with cars being worked on. but when all was said and done he charged me $350. i dare someone to beat my price and quality ) 
heres what it looked like the week leading up to getting it to hodi 










getting ready for a thunderstorm  










and nowwwww


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I thought about letting a garage do it just incase something would go wrong I'd be covered by the shop. But I think ima be keeping the tt for a while so it would benefit me to learn how to do it myself. Might have to do it again someday. And it just looks to simple to not try myself. So il def have your price beat but that's still not a bad deal.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I thought about letting a garage do it just incase something would go wrong I'd be covered by the shop. But I think ima be keeping the tt for a while so it would benefit me to learn how to do it myself. Might have to do it again someday. And it just looks to simple to not try myself. So il def have your price beat but that's still not a bad deal.


 its def not as easy as you think. see you in a few years when youre living in the mountains with a big beard with no hope for humanity


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok. Sorry I'm mechanically capable of doing my own work. I'm not at all afraid to dive into this project myself. It's not rocket science. Ive got pics detailing the process from another do it yourselfer on vortex who assures me its not that hard. If you didn't want to DIY that's cool. I just prefer to learn and become capable of doin as much as I can on my cars. I've pulled motors, trans, installed my own turbo kit, ect. Don't worry bout me. I can handle it.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

ok well some of us live in apartments and i think id get in trouble if i started ripping my car apart in my parking lot


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

That's irrelevant to the point. You made it out like its gona be overwhelming/impossible. Ive done much more tedious work than this. You even said you n your friends looked at it and said "no way". Which gave me the impression you def aren't a diy'er. I figured you/they had a place to do it in.Il be doing mine outside also as I have no garage.
As I said to each there own. I have the ability to do it myself and save that labor cost so I'm def gona do it.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

No pics.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i love my hardtop i grabbed up 
rarely even take it off anymore 
i get so many compliments on it and people saying the coupe should have the hardtop body line 
which i agree looks alot better then a regular coupe


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea wish I could find one but even if I did its so fricken expensive. Prob couldn't afford it.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

There have been a couple on ebay recently, of course over seas, and not willing to ship US. I just ended up replying my glass back in with the 3m stuff....so far so good. No leaks. The key is to find something that will prop the associated up to allow us to glue it back in properly


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

My glass is broke. Glues still holding up fine. Lol


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok so here are the pics! 

Not a DIY per se, but I think it can help. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lacv75...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIqrtO3i7NTkaQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

oooo nice neighborhood


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Converted2VW said:


> Ok so here are the pics!
> 
> Not a DIY per se, but I think it can help.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lacv75...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIqrtO3i7NTkaQ&feat=directlink


 has anyone tried stiching the cloth piece that comes off the glass to the top it self to help hold some of the weight of the glass so its not such a heavy piece trying to pull away i think would also help keep the glass piece attached to the top


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> oooo nice neighborhood


 stalker LOL (thanks!)


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> Ok so here are the pics!
> 
> Not a DIY per se, but I think it can help.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lacv75...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIqrtO3i7NTkaQ&feat=directlink


 NICE!!:beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Looks like I get to join this club.*

Came home to broken glass last weekend. Insurance adjusted is due Monday to take a look. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*More top pics*



Converted2VW said:


> Ok so here are the pics!
> 
> Not a DIY per se, but I think it can help.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lacv75...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIqrtO3i7NTkaQ&feat=directlink


Since my rear glass shattered, I've been doing some more research into this. Joe used a Robbin's top. One of the other companies making tops is in Queens (Electron Top) and they had this photo repository of the TT top replacement. Not necessarily as helpful as Converted2VW's, since this one is lacking comments... just one bony finger pointing things out.

http://www.electrontop.com/files/ad5190.pdf


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

FYI, I bought my top from Autotopsdirect.com
They offered 5yr warranty on it.

If you buy from them they would email you instructions to do it as well (they are not perfect but they help a bit)


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*TT Top Replacements - Rivets*



steve-o 16v GLI said:


> So what for rivets did you need and how many. Just got a deposit on my motor and plan to get everything together to make this go as smoothly as I can. Is there anything more than rivets n 3m adhesive that il need to buy?


Audi sells at hardware kit for top replacement, something like $60. When it came in it contained 12 rivets black painted aluminum rivets.... (8) 3.2x10mm and (4) 6.4x16mm. I went out to a local supplier and found some identical except for color.

The smaller ones were 1/8" diameter, 1/4" grip large flange rivets (AAL44 / 7057917)
The larger ones were 1/4" diameter, 3/8" grip buttonhead rivets (AAP86 / 7038012)

I got a 100ct box of each... so if anyone needs some, let me know. I've got a bunch of spares =P



Converted2VW said:


> *RabbitGTD: *which adhesive did you use? those double-sided strip from factory are awesome but I haven't seen them anywhere.


I also looked into the factory adhesive (D 001 200) and the double sided tape (D 004 400), but they were considered hazmat, only stocked in Germany, and would have taken a couple weeks to special order in.

I think I'll be using some 3M adhesive this weekend when I replace my top.
ADHESIVE 3M #77 SUPER SPRAY
Manufacturer #: 021200-21210


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> Audi sells at hardware kit for top replacement, something like $60. When it came in it contained 12 rivets black painted aluminum rivets.... (8) 3.2x10mm and (4) 6.4x16mm. I went out to a local supplier and found some identical except for color.
> 
> The smaller ones were 1/8" diameter, 1/4" grip large flange rivets (AAL44 / 7057917)
> The larger ones were 1/4" diameter, 3/8" grip buttonhead rivets (AAP86 / 7038012)
> ...


I would like to share in the rivets as I will be replacing the top within the next couple of months. I will send a PM.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

In addition to the Electron top instructions/pictures:
http://www.electrontop.com/files/ad5190.pdf

I also have the install PDF instructions from Auto Tops Direct that Converted2VW referenced. If anyone wants a copy of those, PM me your email address.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> Replacement Rivets:
> The smaller ones were 1/8" diameter, 1/4" grip large flange rivets (AAL44 / 7057917)
> The larger ones were 1/4" diameter, 3/8" grip buttonhead rivets (AAP86 / 7038012)


Ok so a couple observations after my install.

1) A 1/4" rivet is larger that your generic rivet gun. Those only go up to 3/16". Had to find/borrow a larger rivet setting tool to reattach the black plastic stops to the rear bow.

2) If you weren't paying attention of otherwise forgot. The black plastic stops are installed so the flat surface is facing upwards when installed in the car. The flat face mates to the flat surface of the adjustable limit plates on the rear wall of the top storage compartment.

3) after you've drilled out the original rivets and have the rear bow free from the top and out of the car.... shake out the old rivet heads. You will find a large enough hole on the inboard edges at the far ends of the bow. Now I know where my occasional rattle was coming from during spirited drives. PO had the top replaced with a Robbins top in '09 (found the date when I removed the old) and they never removed the old heads... The ones I got out were the original Audi black ones too.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Pics!! 

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/exterior_non-lighting/soft-top-replacement/


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Rear Seal Pics!! 

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/exterior_non-lighting/soft-top-stowage-bo/


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This turned out to be a great resource!! Sticky???


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Achoo.. bumping a dusty thread on tt convertible top replacement*

Well, just went through this a second time this weekend. Took it off Saturday afternoon and started the reinstall - got the lower bow reinstalled, the top laid into place on the frame, and closed it most of the way to stretch the top some overnight. Even though I expressly remember which way the plastic stops installed with their flat side up, and that I screwed that up the first time I did this eight or nine years ago, I still installed one upside down and had to drill the rivets out again to reinstall it right side up. Sigh.

Last time around, I used www.autotopsdirect.com to get a TwillFast RPC Canvas top. This time I ordered a Robbins Haartz Twillfast Cloth top from www.topsonline.com. Honestly I was less pleased with the Robbins top, and I guess with the topsonline warranty/customer service in general.

I gave the new top the once over, and things looked pretty good/normal based on recollection from last time around. Removed the old top, started the reinstall of the new top, then encountered started to notices the differences.

When I got to reinstalling the side quarters to the frame (four rivets), I noticed the new top did not have the plastic reinforcement pieces sewn in. So here I is one point were the Robbins top did not meet OEM quality/design, nor that of the last top I used. Attachment is less secure when you're just riveting through the fabric, and it made getting the tension right more of a guess and less consistent than aligning the predrilled holes in plastic with the rivet placements.
When I stopped to reach out to autotopsdirect, I re-read the warranty/their small print. They won't take the top back/address concerns if you've begun install. topsonline explicitly indicates if you encounter a problem during install, they'll make it right. Shame on me for not paying close enough attention, or expecting issues.
This one is a bit of a nit-pick, but the Robbins/Autotopsdirect warranty label was sewn in a place where the oem top was glued down, and was also "void if removed"... so either don't glue it, or void what little warranty you have.
Last thing I noticed, was some of the fabric "tails" used to glue down the top to the frame were smaller than OEM/the other top I used, leaving a smaller footprint to glue, and not fully covering the tension cable pinches.

Any how, these were my recollections from spending a leisurely weekend replacing the top on an '02 Nimbus/Amber baseball 225q roadster.

I still have a bunch of the necessary rivets if anyone is tackling this job, and PDF install docs from various places.


----------

